# Buff Pass Conditions?



## BozonePaddler (Sep 15, 2004)

Coming down on saturday, I was wondering what is going on down there :?:


----------



## BillyD (Oct 10, 2003)

If your talking Buff pass by Steamboat, it should be good to go. Haven't been up there, but the ski area has quite bit of snow, and has good skiing. From what I hear Buff has 40 plus of base. Normal early season conditions. Not too many trails packed out, and a bit bottomless for sleds. Its quite a bit warmer today, so I am sure its packing out a bit. All in all winter is here.


----------

